# Modified MyTana M661 to do sewers.



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The stock machine is built for up to 1/2 cable. Not what you want to use on a sewer line with any real roots

I wanted a small footprint machine that would be easy to breakdown and have capability to cut roots. 


Installed 50' x 5/8" cable with 5' pigtail to the 19" reel.

Standard distribution arm is only for up to 1/2" drain cable, so I replaced it with a distribution arm made for a MyTana M755. The M755 is a slightly larger machine that runs 9/16" and 5/8" sewer cable.

Standard pulleys turn the machine at 144 RPM. I replaced the first driven pulley with a four inch pulley. Standard pulley is seven inches.

On paper the reel RPM is about 270. Taking about 10% for loss for the double sets of pulleys, puts the final RPM at about 240+.

The machine has two 5/8" x 50' Reels, one 1/2" x 80 Reel, a 3/8" x 60' reel, and a 1/4" x 35" reel.

Here's the machine with stock RPM.

http://youtu.be/qcgcWSBBLY8

Here's the modified RPM.

http://youtu.be/WEpX3i2ituQ


I've used it several times and it's a whiz for small bathrooms and other hard to get to areas.

One of the first lines I used it on was up and down several stairs to get to a clean out on the other side of a deck. I could have done it with the K-60 or lugged the Gorlitz up and down the stairs, but I opted for this machine and it worked like a champ.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Great idea


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I would have went with something else.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

drs said:


> I would have went with something else.


I don't understand. What do you mean "went with something else?"


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> I don't understand. What do you mean "went with something else?"





Spartan 300 :laughing:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The M661 is more compact, easier to breakdown, and easier to transport than a 300. For tight spots, Chris's Frankenstein looks like a winner.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> The M661 is more compact, easier to breakdown, and easier to transport than a 300. For tight spots, Chris's Frankenstein looks like a winner.



A winner or wiener ? :tt2:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

How much does this thing weigh after all the mods ? What's the footprint ?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

No, it's no Spartan 300. It's not intended to be, but it's a fair offering for it's manageable size and portability. It's a funny little thing that is good enough for what I'm using it for. I hope somebody else gets some use from the idea. Not a bad deal for the $200.00 I paid for it. 

Most anybody could put this machine on their hip and go up a ladder if they're in the area where rodding from vents is an option; adding another reel is a snap.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

It's not a 300 but if I needed to get into a real tight spot, that would be a good option.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> How much does this thing weigh after all the mods ? What's the footprint ?


The machines dimensions didn't change, except for the longer distribution arm increases the length a few inches. The MyTana catalog says the M661 dimensions with the 19' pe reel is 19" x 18" x 20" high. With the cart attachment, it's 46" high. 

I haven't weighed the machine with the 5/8" cable, but it's probably not too much different from the machines weight with 100' 1/2" cable. I can carry it up a ladder ok.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> The machines dimensions didn't change, except for the longer distribution arm increases the length a few inches. The MyTana catalog says the M661 dimensions with the 19' pe reel is 19" x 18" x 20" high. With the cart attachment, it's 46" high.
> 
> I haven't weighed the machine with the 5/8" cable, but it's probably not too much different from the machines weight with 100' 1/2" cable. I can carry it up a ladder ok.




No way in hell I'd want to carry a drum containing 100' of 1/2" cable up a latter, especially if it was attached to a machine.

Guess I'm a wimp... a safe wimp... :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> No way in hell I'd want to carry a drum containing 100' of 1/2" cable up a latter, especially if it was attached to a machine.
> 
> Guess I'm a wimp... a safe wimp... :laughing:


It's all about the balance of the machine. The handle on this rig is right behind the reel. The easiest way is to rest it on your hip and go one step at a time.
The M661 reel comes off by loosening two allen screws and unhooking the spring cleat. 

I've taken an assembled Ridgid K6200 with 100' of IW 5/8" on quite a few occasions, but this was 10 years ago. Turning 40 gave me different feeling about manhandling machines.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> I don't understand. What do you mean "went with something else?"


 PM me and I will tell you.:whistling2:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

drs said:


> PM me and I will tell you.:whistling2:


Pm sent.


----------

